# My new kimono



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

I just take pics of my new collection kimono ,..this great quality with verry preety motif and technic,..my pics of my kimono and face without MU,..in my morning time ihik:icon_redf 

^__-


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful Pics!:icon_chee


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

thank you verry much peekabo)))))))))),..i hunting kimono yesterday,.. next time i need get some series pics of them,..oh realy glad the last i see the kimono verry great quality oh my day fully with hapinest smile ,..Yay ))))))^__^


----------



## bunni (Feb 20, 2006)

oh you are so cute suryani, like an angel in a kimono. :icon_conf


----------



## Liz (Feb 20, 2006)

beautiful colors and i love the emroidery


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

phew, that's beautiful. the colour suits you:icon_bigg

cho- kawaii !


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah :icon_redf :icon_redf Thank you verry much Samara,..)))))Liz)))))),..ARigatou gozaimasu sushi gal))))))


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

where did you hunt your kimono? are there any good stores? (price &amp; quality)

I went to some second hand Kimono shops other day, but weren't colourful like yours.


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

i am not realy sure about place but i get this from Sogo yess this expensive,..but

i realy glad just have this one becouse i realy like embroiderry and motif maybe next time i save again money to get another colours

,...

where you life,..if u interisting you can go to Stuna sintosin close from Omiya,..

John Lenon museum go to 1 floor you can look some of kimono like you want))

this more be low price and also nice quality)))


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh, thank you. I live in Tokyo, I can take train to Omiya Sogo. it shouldn't be too far. I havent been to John's musium yet and must be goot to visit both of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

I see,...maybe next time you can visit tokyo just tell when,.we get hunt together,.. find kimono like you want)))))


----------



## Becka (Feb 20, 2006)

Kaori the kimono is gorgeous. you're so pretty in it, and gorgeous even w/out MU


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 20, 2006)

wow thats really beautiful!


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you verry much Becｋa:icon_redf))))),..Emily)))))))


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 20, 2006)

It's beautiful!! I love the coral tone.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

It looks so beautiful on you. I love it. :icon_love


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

oh, that sounds exciting! I don't know Omiya area and it must be fun to catch up.

I used to wear Kimono at work, it took 40 mins to complete at very first time

when I wore. but I don't wear it anymore- and own it now. but still like the print and collect goods. (purse, scarf)


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

thank you verry much sperritual1,...yess i have idea to use them with natural Coral lips

from AnnaSui ))))i love this color ,..I have two kimono in coral,..one in black,..one in white with motif and gradation color,,,,,i just think to get green one,..this so close with spring time i just think look for olivegreen one,..for nature look one,..in springtime))))))


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

THANK YOU VERRY MUCH ANNA)))))

Mika ,..in the time i have school of fashion i have just make simple kimono,..this my dream to get collection of them,.... ))))))


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

these are some of my collections. The purse is real one to go with Kimono.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

ah, I didn't know you are in school making clothes/kimono. that's great indeed. hope you enjoying it:clap

Gakko- taihen desuka?


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Mika)))and that gorgeous collection the most of scraf))),...:icon_love

Gakko taihennee))))),...but now i not ,.this moment for my past time 5 years ago i think

for now i just work for animation company,...and i am enjoy it so much,..))))

but i have embroidery machine and machine,..if just i have great time i try make something,...i do love everthing in handpainting on fabric,..))))))


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 20, 2006)

ooooh that's beautiful!:icon_chee


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you verry much Devin))))


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice Kimono Suryani.


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks hunny))))))))


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

how pretty! thanks for posting!

if that's how you look in the morning, you should be thankful because you look better than me after even a makeover LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks great... I really like the color.


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you verry much Jennifer...luv you darlin))))

Thank you verry much Marisol,..and LOL love your new avatar)))))))))


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 20, 2006)

Kaori you are so lucky to have such a beautiful Kimono, but more lucky to have such a beautiful face without makeup! I envy you! :icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Feb 20, 2006)

Wishful thinking girlie...lol


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you verry much Kee))))))

Lol,..Marisol)))))


----------



## Saints (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful kimono, you look great in it


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah:icon_redf thank you verry much Edda)))))))


----------



## mintesa (Feb 20, 2006)

kaori it suits you so well, your kimono is so pretty and perfect just like you. you look so young without MU. your skin and complexion is like that of a delicate flower!!! you are soooo beautiful!!! i love those pictures:icon_love


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf you make me blush darlin)))))),..love you too ,..)))xoxoxo


----------



## monniej (Feb 20, 2006)

very beautiful. where is the best place to buy a kimono or happy coat online?


----------



## kaori (Feb 21, 2006)

thank you verry much monniej)))))))


----------



## lainey (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow it's so pretty!!! I only have a yukata. Would love for a formal kimono one day O_O So $$ though! lol It took me forever to learn on how to tie an obi properly!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 21, 2006)

Its absolutely gorgeous! I love kimonos too!


----------



## kaori (Feb 22, 2006)

*Thant sound great Lainey,learn tie and obiproperly))))i ever make painting flower on fabric make dress night and stola i mix the embroidery and paint,..)))))

and thank you verrymuch for compliment darlin)))xoxo

*Thank You verry much Amethyst)))))


----------



## Tesia (Feb 22, 2006)

ure kimono is so pretty !!


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 22, 2006)

This kimono looks so pretty on you! thanks for taking a picture and showing it to us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you verry much Tesia ,Elisabeth))))))))


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, very pretty indeed! And they suit you a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phoenix461 (Feb 22, 2006)

What a beautiful kimono - I want it - LOL!! Kaori you and the kimono are beautiful - enjoy it.


----------



## Aneczka (Feb 22, 2006)

It's a beautiful kimono Kaori!


----------



## kaori (Feb 22, 2006)

Awwwww thank you verry much girls,...:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_ref


----------



## kaori (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you verry much Kim,))))) briliant idea Kim,..i wait for your pics on kimono,..this most spectacular ..love you Kim,..kiss and hugs))))


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 23, 2006)

wow it's beautiful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MascaraDiva17 (Feb 23, 2006)

I do Love kimonos , I want to get one soon.


----------



## kaori (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you verry much baby Doly ,Charmine))))))


----------



## kaori (Feb 23, 2006)

that sound great mascara Diva,...,and thank you verry much )))))


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

Lol Kaori with thank you reply posts.

Welcome to MakeupTalk MascaraDiva17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you Leony for remind me ,..my poor english,.. :icon_cry: i need teacher))))

yess welcome Mascara Diva,..)))))))))))))


----------



## Pauline (Feb 23, 2006)

You look stunning with your new Kimino and without your makeup! What a beauty you are


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 23, 2006)

gorgeous! we need to start wearing kimonos in the u.s.a. ...they look so comfortable! :icon_love


----------



## kaori (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you verry much Pauline:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf

.verry briliant idea Jessica,...)))))))):icon_idea


----------

